# What color matches with dark blue for two tone walls?



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

I have our whole bedroom painted in a "marine blue" similar to this color swatch http://gouldsberryscabinet.com/Formica-Marine Blue.jpg well its a little too much all as one... I wanted to divide the room up into 36" high section on the bottom with chair rail (in white glossy) and baseboard (white glossy also) but I can not figure out a good color to go on top...... this is a master bedroom and its a large room about 20x18 ft any suggestions? the ceiling is flat ceiling white, and the carpet is an off white (very slightly tan) I dont think I want plain white on the upper portion, I want the chair rail and crown molding to stand out suggestions? (this is an 8' high ceiling also, so 2/3rds the room is going to be the top color, so want it to be a lighter color, and light blues dont work for me... seems baby like)


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

no suggestions? because I'm stumped on good color matches...


----------



## lenozhka (Sep 21, 2009)

I would recommend an ivory/cream color - it will balance out the deep blue, yet provide enough contrast with the white woodwork. The result will be a "softened" nautical color scheme. 

Hope this helps,

Yelena


----------



## krankie (Nov 30, 2010)

I agree with the above post. I would do chair rail and below glossy white, blue above chair rail.


----------



## Sandra20 (Dec 30, 2010)

Use beige or vanilla creamy shades because your blue is too dark and too bold to use anything else.


----------

